# Rotten-Egg Smell in Primary



## hector (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi there !

I began to make a 2-Gallon-Batch of red Wine 2 days ago from Grape Juice .

Fermentation is running with a good speed in the Primary from last night . 

Today , as I checked it , I noticed some kind of rotten-egg smell . 

I added 50 ppm SO2 at the beginning and I sanitized always all the Equipments . 

What is the cause of this smell ?

What should I do to get rid of it , if it's possible ?

Hector


----------



## Leanne (Mar 21, 2010)

Can you give us a run down on how you started this wine? What did you put in to it? What was the starting sg? Let's see if we can help you.


----------



## hector (Mar 21, 2010)

It's a 2-Gallon-Batch of red Wine made from Grape Juice (bought from store) .

It's written on the Packs :

Ingredients : Red Grape Juice concentrate , Water

Free of Preservatives

S.G. of the Juice was 1.060 . I added Invert Sugar to bring the S.G. to 1.090 then 

added Yeast Nutrient and 50 ppm SO2 . 

After 12 Hours I added Pectinase , checked the pH ( it was 3.3 ) then added enough Tartaric acid 

to bring the pH down to 3.0 and after 12 Hours I added Activated Dry Yeast . 

Today ( the 2nd Day ) , I noticed the Hydrogen Sulfide smell . 

Hector


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2010)

Its veryearly and H2S problems very rarely start at this point cause its usually from a struggling fermentation and as you described its not struggling. Some differnt wines will just smell way different. If you feel that you truly have an H2S problem then stir your wine for a few minutes with a cleaned Copper pipe or some electrical wire and splash rack it but like I said this is way too early for ths to usually occur.


----------



## Rock (Mar 21, 2010)

We had this happen to us with a too quick of a ferment.It went away after alot of splash racking.The wine turned out fine.


----------



## hector (Mar 21, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Its veryearly and H2S problems very rarely start at this point cause its usually from a struggling fermentation and as you described its not struggling. Some differnt wines will just smell way different. If you feel that you truly have an H2S problem then stir your wine for a few minutes with a cleaned Copper pipe or some electrical wire and splash rack it but like I said this is way too early for ths to usually occur.



Thanks Wade , 

I'm sure it's Hydrogen Sulfide . 

I racked it vigorously 3 times during the last 2 Hours , but I smell it yet . 

Sometime ago I dissolved 1 Tblspoon Table Sugar into one glass of Water and poured it into a 

small yoghurt bucket and added a small amount of Dried Yeast and put the lid on . 

After 1 Hour , as I checked it , I noticed the Rotten-Egg smell from it !!!

As I said , I used invert Sugar in my Wine batch . In fact , I used 2 parts table sugar mixed with 1 part water 

and a small amount of Citric acid and made it warm ( didn't let it boil ) for 30 minutes . 

After cooling to Room Temperature , I added it to the Must . 

And now , it's the same Story !!!

Can this smell be because of any reaction between the sugar and the Yeast ?!

Hector


----------



## gregmg (Mar 21, 2010)

I've seen H2S earlier in a fermentation like this, and I think it may be caused by starting with too much SO2 or by the fermentation being too vigorous. Pasteurized juice or juice concentrate is normally treated with sulphites. When you added SO2 at the start you may have created an environment that was uncomfortable for the yeast. Some yeasts are more prone to problems than others. I stopped using Montrachet a long time ago because it creates H2S more often than not. Since fermentation is ongoing, aeration is the single best answer, but an addition of OptiRED might also be advisable. Slowing the fermentation down by reducing the temperature might also help, as would stirring with copper. Although your problems are not likely due to nutrition, if the fermentation has a way to go, a small addition of nutrient might also be advisable.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2010)

Please only use the Copper sulfate addition as a last resort if you decide to use that as it is a poison, I know you have not mentioned it as of yet and either has anyone else and thats most likely due to the reason I just stated, it will solve this problem but like I said it is a poison and that dosage if not properly addded correctly can do hrm quickly. I use Montrachet yeast all the time but I also use both nutrient and energizer all the time to make sure there is sufficient nutrition and have never come across ant issues with any of my wines ever.


----------



## hector (Mar 21, 2010)

gregmg said:


> I've seen H2S earlier in a fermentation like this, and I think it may be caused by starting with too much SO2 or by the fermentation being too vigorous. Pasteurized juice or juice concentrate is normally treated with sulphites. When you added SO2 at the start you may have created an environment that was uncomfortable for the yeast. Some yeasts are more prone to problems than others. I stopped using Montrachet a long time ago because it creates H2S more often than not. Since fermentation is ongoing, aeration is the single best answer, but an addition of OptiRED might also be advisable. Slowing the fermentation down by reducing the temperature might also help, as would stirring with copper. Although your problems are not likely due to nutrition, if the fermentation has a way to go, a small addition of nutrient might also be advisable.



Should I add a little SO2 after aeration , if there is no H2S smell after several splashings . 

Hector


----------



## Manimal (Mar 21, 2010)

Don't add any more SO2 until fermentation is complete. As Greg mentioned, too much sulphur present during fermentation can lead to further H2S problems. Also, I would never add SO2 to must prior to fermentation unless you are starting from fresh grapes/fruit or freshly pressed juice that hasn't yet seen any SO2 additions. The whole point of adding it prior to fermentation is to inhibit wild yeasts and bacteria so that the cultured wine yeast you are adding can dominate the fermentation without significant competition. The yeast and bacteria cell count in concentrates and pasteurized juices would be low enough that your cultured yeast will not face much competition from indigenous microbes.


----------



## hector (Mar 22, 2010)

After 24 Hours of smelling H2S and racking vigorously several times , it still emits Hydrogen Sulfide ! 

I haven't checked the S.G. today , but if checking shows that it 

should be transferred to the Secondary , what should I do then ?!

Should I leave it in the Primary longer and wait ?!

I should have told before that the Yeast I used was Baker's Yeast and as I said before , sometime ago 

I made a mixture of table sugar , water and baker's Yeast and after 1 Hour it smelled vigorously of H2S . 

And now , the same story !

Is that because of any reaction between the sugar and the Yeast ?!

Hector


----------



## namratasnv (Mar 22, 2010)

Rock said:


> We had this happen to us with a too quick of a ferment.It went away after alot of splash racking.The wine turned out fine.



The same stuff happened with my wine too but after a splash racking my wine gets fine and now I am not getting any problem with it as it happens in initial level but after that it turns out to be fine.

Thanks


----------



## gregmg (Mar 22, 2010)

hector said:


> I should have told before that the Yeast I used was Baker's Yeast and as I said before , sometime ago
> 
> I made a mixture of table sugar , water and baker's Yeast and after 1 Hour it smelled vigorously of H2S .
> 
> ...


I've used Baker's yeast (Quick Rising Bread Yeast) for ciders before without any problems, but if you're getting H2S then perhaps you should switch to a regular wine yeast.

It's not that there's some sort of chemical reaction between the yeast and sugar. What's happening is the yeast is cracking the sugar molecules for energy and producing alcohol, CO2, and just a little bit of H2S as byproducts. The H2S suggests that the yeast is unhappy with the arrangement. You'll probably have better luck with a wine yeast.

.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is post with some H2S information i found a while back on the web:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4789

This pretty much has a lot of the same things that are previously mentioned in this thread.


----------



## hector (Mar 22, 2010)

gregmg said:


> I've used Baker's yeast (Quick Rising Bread Yeast) for ciders before without any problems, but if you're getting H2S then perhaps you should switch to a regular wine yeast.
> 
> It's not that there's some sort of chemical reaction between the yeast and sugar. What's happening is the yeast is cracking the sugar molecules for energy and producing alcohol, CO2, and just a little bit of H2S as byproducts. The H2S suggests that the yeast is unhappy with the arrangement. You'll probably have better luck with a wine yeast.
> 
> .



A little bit of H2S as Byproduct ?!!!!!!

It goes on and on and on , producing H2S and it doesn't seem to be likely to stop .

I'm very upset !

I was very interested in making Wine at Home and bought various ingredients

and Chemicals and that was NOT easy for me . 

Bread Yeast is the only Yeast available to buy here in the Shops . 

Hector


----------



## gregmg (Mar 22, 2010)

hector said:


> A little bit of H2S as Byproduct ?!!!!!!
> 
> It goes on and on and on , producing H2S and it doesn't seem to be likely to stop .
> 
> ...


Is this your first batch ever? While it's important to take care of an H2S problem as early as possible, I'm wondering if you're interpreting the normal smells of fermentation as a normal H2S problem. Some H2S will blow off as the fermentation finishes. While aggressive treatment is prudent, the situation may not be as bad as you think.

Where in the world are you that you cannot access wine yeast? Can't you order it? Many online suppliers will ship internationally.


----------



## hector (Mar 22, 2010)

gregmg said:


> Is this your first batch ever? While it's important to take care of an H2S problem as early as possible, I'm wondering if you're interpreting the normal smells of fermentation as a normal H2S problem. Some H2S will blow off as the fermentation finishes. While aggressive treatment is prudent, the situation may not be as bad as you think.
> 
> Where in the world are you that you cannot access wine yeast? Can't you order it? Many online suppliers will ship internationally.



Yes . This is ( OR could be ) my first Batch of Wine .

Do you mean that I should do something aggressively with the Batch ?!

I'm sure it's Hydrogen Sulfide . I racked it vigorously many times since yesterday , but it's emitting H2S NON STOP ! 

I live in the Middle East and I can't order such things online because it's against the Law here 

and the Post won't bring it to me . 

I bought the Chemicals from an agent that acts as the distributor of a German Chemical Company in my Country . 

Hector


----------



## Wade E (Mar 22, 2010)

Im betting this is not H2S myself cause it reallydoesnt happen that often at all. Lots of fermentations really stink to some people while others like it. Im willing to bet your 1 of the people that really just dont like the smell of a fermentation. Id leave it alone and let it finish up as is and when its done fermenting (check sg 3 days in a row and get the same sg) then add the sulfite and sorbate and let it clear. Im betting thios wine will be just fine!


----------



## gregmg (Mar 23, 2010)

You're already doing practically everything I would. The only real difference is that I would add OptiRED. Since you don't have easy access to home wine making supplies, I doubt you'll be able to find it in a time frame that would be helpful.

My advice... Don't worry, be happy! It'll either turn out fine in the end and you'll enjoy some good wine, or it won't and it will be a good learning experience.


----------



## hector (Mar 23, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Im betting this is not H2S myself cause it reallydoesnt happen that often at all. Lots of fermentations really stink to some people while others like it. Im willing to bet your 1 of the people that really just dont like the smell of a fermentation. Id leave it alone and let it finish up as is and when its done fermenting (check sg 3 days in a row and get the same sg) then add the sulfite and sorbate and let it clear. Im betting thios wine will be just fine!



I'm 100% sure that it's Hydrogen Sulfide .

I'm familiar with such Odours because I studied Chemistry at University 
and I can notice the difference between H2S and Alcohol smells . 

Hector


----------



## hector (Mar 23, 2010)

gregmg said:


> You're already doing practically everything I would. The only real difference is that I would add OptiRED. Since you don't have easy access to home wine making supplies, I doubt you'll be able to find it in a time frame that would be helpful.
> 
> My advice... Don't worry, be happy! It'll either turn out fine in the end and you'll enjoy some good wine, or it won't and it will be a good learning experience.



What do you mean by OptiRED ?

Is that a fining agent ?

How do you know that it would solve the Problem ?!

Last Night I read some threads in some other Forums about using Bread Yeast in Wine making and 

most of them have had the same Problem and the Wine has come out awful and terrible at the end . 

Hector


----------



## gregmg (Mar 23, 2010)

Do a search for "OptiRED". It's made from dead yeast cells and is intended to improve mouth feel. However, it works moderately well at removing H2S. Used in combination with splash racking, stirring with a copper rod, etc., you can take a wine from offensive to just slightly off.


----------



## menalek (Sep 11, 2015)

Ph 3.0? It sounds too low. I checked factory made wines for ph and it's about 3.6 ~ 3.7. Why would you make the juice it so sour? Is it possible the yeast was struggling in highly acidic environment? Also, if ph is so low your sulfide level should be lower, I mean, you might creating a very difficult environment for yeast to work.


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 11, 2015)

Just going to point out that this thread is 5-1/2 years old.


----------



## heatherd (Sep 11, 2015)

I had a stinky pinotage, and did a lot of splash racking. That helped a bit.

I took a handful of clean and sanitized pennies, and stuck them in a mesh bag, and put in my carboy. That is a trick folks do with stinky pinotage wine, drop a penny in the glass. It helped a bit, too.


----------



## menalek (Sep 12, 2015)

I know it's an old post but it seems I have the same problem with my 3 gal mix of cabernet sauvignon and merlot batch Just around it got around 0.99 it gave out this bad rotten smell. I've tried to splash it a few times and the smell seems to getting weaker but still there. What would you recommend? Pennies? For how long?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 13, 2015)

I would recommend using reduless - It really worked for me .
Just don't over do it = follow instructions.

As for pennies it is not that precise - and you have to make sure what year the pennies were made in as well. You already proved that adding a bit of copper helped your problem now it is gradual and time to make it drinkable. Mine took 6 months where it became almost undetectable. 

I now have been using go-ferm and ferm-aid and not having any more issues because of it.


----------



## menalek (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks, it's interesting the wiki page
says "... Hydrogen sulfide often results from the bacterial breakdown of organic matter in the absence of oxygen gas". It sounds what happened to me, I fermented in a closed bucket with an airlock.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 13, 2015)

here are some great posts that talk about Hydrogen sulfide - egg smell

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50496&highlight=Hydrogen+sulfide

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46608&highlight=Hydrogen+sulfide

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45551&highlight=Hydrogen+sulfide

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44983&highlight=Hydrogen+sulfide

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14576&highlight=Hydrogen+sulfide

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41899&highlight=Hydrogen+sulfide

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40821&highlight=Hydrogen+sulfide

I hope some of these links explain it better - mainly whenever the yeast is stressed it will produce hydrogen sulfide and either you fix it prior so it does not happen or try and repair after the fact.


----------



## barbiek (Sep 13, 2015)

I never have had an H2S problem I follow the more wine manual to nutrient addition


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 13, 2015)

menalek said:


> Thanks, it's interesting the wiki page
> says "... Hydrogen sulfide often results from the bacterial breakdown of organic matter in the absence of oxygen gas". It sounds what happened to me, I fermented in a closed bucket with an airlock.



It is very unlikely you have bacteria in your wine. The _p_H and alcohol create a difficult environment, and only a handful of bacteria can survive in it.

The more likely root cause of H2S formation during your fermentation is from the yeast, but only because they had poor nutrition. You need to make sure there is adequate yeast-assimilable nitrogen (YAN) available during fermentation. This is added to your must in the form of "yeast nutrients" such as Fermaid prior to and during fermentation.

Here is a description of the process of H2S formation (from an earlier post of mine):



sour_grapes said:


> From my reading of the primary and secondary literature, this is my understanding of H2S production and its relation to N deficiency. Proteins are made of amino acids, and two important amino acids contain sulfur. The yeast has to provide the sulfur to form these compounds to the proper organelle during protein synthesis. It does so in the form of H2S, which it extracts from more complex sulfur-containing compounds. One organelle passes the H2S off to the organelle responsible for protein synthesis.
> 
> However, nitrogen is a major component of amino acids (hence the root _amine_, from _ammonia_.) If there is a dearth of N, the organelle responsible for synthesizing the sulfur-containing amino acid cannot do its job; this results in a surfeit of H2S, which the yeast then excretes.
> 
> ...


----------



## menalek (Sep 15, 2015)

I remember putting in DAP, around half of the recommended dosage in the beginning. You think this what did it? My other batches turned out to be ok, with half dosage as well.
I also remember dumping some sugar at around sg 1.02, just to get to 1.03, at that time there wasn't H2S smell, but next day, sg went down almost to .99 with rotten egg smell. I agree that yeast overworked at the end. 
So, I splashed racked a few times, also I ran the wine through copper a few times. It's been two days and I think the smell is not there anymore. Will it reappear again? The batch is sitting in my cooler box at 65-68F.


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 15, 2015)

I am somewhat curious why you chose to put in only half the recommended dosage? Did you have other reasons to think less was better?

No, I doubt sincerely that you will get more H2S smell during aging. It sounds like you have the problem beat!


----------



## menalek (Sep 17, 2015)

Well, ideally I wouldn't put anything in my wine. I just wanted to have less chemicals as possible. I was afraid that the yeast wouldn't consume all DAP, and then I would have to drink it with my wine. If I put full amount, how would I know that the yeast has consumed it all?


----------



## toppers15 (Apr 4, 2016)

All - I've started brewing wine (I'm a beer guy) just for the wife. The very first kit I've got in started with a nasty smell that resembles rotten eggs on day 6 of fermentation. I've racked to secondary but the smell is still there. How do I get rid of it?

Island Mist Pomegranate Zinfandel kit. Followed instructions to a tee.


----------

